# Some Sketchup questions



## RogerS (24 Mar 2010)

I have a few questions that I'm struggling to work out.

1) Is there any way to have one object/(entity?) on the page drawn to one scale and another object drawn to a different scale? I'm trying to draw a 2D casement window..I got there with the window eventually but if I draw a cross section of the frame it is way too small to see.

2) How do I 'unmake' a component? I mucked up some glazing panes and wanted to 'unmake' the component but can't see how to to this.

EDIT: Found the right-click menu that has Explode and other essential goodies like Flip


Any help very welcome.....sheesh, it's a difficult learning curve, is Sketchup.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (24 Mar 2010)

When drawing in any cad program it should be drawn at full scale 1:1.
Then the scale is chosen for the drawings to be printed out at. To have more than one scale in use on a drawing requires viewports set to each scale, does sketchup have this facility?
I never use s/u as it could not do what I needed when it came out, so ended up staying with Autocad and that learning curve is catenary! :lol: 
Rob.


----------



## RogerS (24 Mar 2010)

I don't know...viewports???

What I'm trying to mimic is a drawing of a casement window for a planning application. I'm basing it on one done by a firm of architects that I found in a planning application on the web. They've done it freehand. So dead easy for them to do the internal elevation scale 1:5 and then the glazing bar and jamb (strange term for a window!) at 1:1

Think I'll have to fudge it.

I did go and buy a small drawing board intending to do it paper and pencil...as I couldn't face the Sketchup learning curve. Then I saw my pitiful tech drawing.....so have spent all day struggling with Sketchup.


----------



## RobertMP (24 Mar 2010)

Sketchup is a design and development tool. The pro version seems to be good for presentation too. Not so sure the free one is.

The basic concept of a drawing as said above is to draw everything full size. In Autocad you can then make a presentation view of your drawing by putting together a collection of 'viewports' that are effectively windows (as in computer  ) showing some of your drawing detail. You arrange a collection of these viewports on a layout representing the paper sheet it will eventually be printed on and end up with a drawing ready to print.

Free sketchup can't do that at all so some kind of fudge is needed 

As to your scaling copy your component..... right click the new copy and 'make unique' then scale it how you want. make unique is good for components that have minor differences - copy it, make unique then double click it to edit it. You don't need to explode anything.


----------



## RogerS (24 Mar 2010)

I'm having a very senior moment here. If the scale on the drwaing is 1:1 then doesn't that mean a huge sheet of paper? Door size?


----------



## RobertMP (24 Mar 2010)

No.

You print it to a scale.... or just to 'fit the paper' size

If you want the same thing in 2 sizes on the same sheet of paper that is where your fudge comes in - just for presentation.

Sketchup can be confusing when printing.

it prints what you see on screen - objects and the space around them. So if you want your objects filling the page you have to zoom in to fill the screen before you hit print.

2 edits so far^


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Mar 2010)

Roger
You model at full scale. As Robert says, Printing is a pain, but he has a good tut here:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=29055

To do your extra-big detail bit:

Copy your jamb to another place in the model.
Make a rectange which cuts across it at the section plane.
Select new copy and the plane, Right Click, Intersect with Model.

This will produce lines at the cross-section. 

Delete everything you don't want.

Select the section line and use the scale tool. You can get exactly 5x by typing 5, 5 in the VCB.

You have your 5x section.

Yes, Viewports would be nice! And indeed, they are available in the Pro version, in Layout.

S

PS Remember, if you are printing out, you are restricted to fairly low res in the free version.


----------

